# Looking for Breeders in MICHIGAN - HELP!



## design.mhuff (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello!

I am looking right now at GSD breeders in MICHIGAN and/or very close to Michigan borders. I am having a really hard time with it!

I am not seeking to purchase a puppy this year, but to put a deposit down on a litter for 2015.

I have very specific list of things I am looking for and I would surely appreciate breeders or others to help me out here and direct me!

I am located in Houghton Lake, MI. 
I am looking for a companion animal only! 
I like smaller working-body shepherds with short coats (west-german lines). Mellow temperament and quiet nature is a must!
I am looking for Mostly-Black, Bi-Color, Liver or Golden coloring ONLY. I really mean that...I might sway a little if the pups are gorgeous and I really love the parents. I might consider a Red/Tan, but Bi-Color is my first choice, unless a Liver/Golden pup becomes available.

I am looking for a breeder who is willing to have a relationship with me. I really am looking to have a connection with my pup and do not want someone else to decide for me. I want to be able to pick my pup out from the entire litter, I will pay extra for first pick/choice. If this is not possible, I will understand, but would really love someone to work with me. 

This is important to me, because I was with my previous GSD when he was born and picked him from the litter right after he opened his eyes. I saw him every week until I brought him home. So I hope everyone can understand why I am so specific. Connection is everything to me!

Again, I am hoping the community can help me out here. I will consider an out-of-state breeder if they have very good communication and good shipping costs, but I would consider picking up the pup in person.

I am looking only to make a Deposit for 2015 litters (or at least if 2015 hasn't been planned yet, start a line of communication), I do not have the funds available for this year and doing a lot of home improvements, so obviously this isn't the right time, but I really want to start looking so that when the time comes I am ready and have a good relationship with the breeder.

I am an active person who is looking for a wonderful companion. I am not looking to breed what-so-ever. I will defiantly go through any application process you have. I am experienced in working breeds. I have 2 acres in a quiet subdivision. I live near a lake. I have space and love to give!

I hope you all can help and look forward to feedback!

Below are some pictures of Colors/Body types I am looking for!...

*YES:
1st Choice Bi-Color
*





















*1st Alternate Choice Liver/Golden*




























*WILL CONSIDER:*














































*WILL NOT CONSIDER PUPS WITH FOLLOWING COAT TYPE and COLORING*

*LONG COAT (King/Shiloh): NO*




























*COLORS I DO NOT WANT*


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, first of all...

No reputable breeder is going to let you pick your puppy. They pick the puppy that best matches the temperament/gender you need. They know the puppies best - their drives, energy, habits and social standings. 

Most reputable breeders are going to laugh at you for a color preference. It's not what you should be worried about.

Most are not going to give preference to you (for first pick) because you are not working the dog. Preference in working lines always goes to working homes. 

That said, Boeselager kennels breeds east and west working lines, IIRC. Wildhaus breeds European working lines- Czech / DDR mostly I believe. Both located in Michigan. You uploaded some DDR lined images, so I figured maybe you aren't picky between west/east?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We are mostly west german, some Czech, only tiny amount of DDR. But I certainly do not think we would meet your requirements. We do not allow anyone to pick their own puppy. And while working lines can make great companions, they do not typically fall into the "mellow temperament and quiet nature" category. Actually most GSDs, not just working lines, don't fit that description too well.

As for your color preference, you can find bi-colors in working lines but they are the least common of the colors. Solid blacks are quite common. The liver and tan that you say you like is a serious fault under the standard so you will not find a reputable breeder intentionally breeding for it. Though the color may crop up as a fluke from time to time in any line, I'd be very surprised to find it in working lines because most black/tans of working lines are darker than the dogs you pictured so a liver/tan (liver is just a dilution of black pigment) is going to be darker as well.

Good luck in your search. I think you would be better served doing quite a bit more research into the breed and what makes for good breeding and common good breeding practices, what sort of temperament traits the different types have and then carefully considering what will fit you in personality (regardless of what it looks like), spend some time visiting some clubs and seeing dogs in person, and then reconsidering your priorities and expectations for your dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are a few breeders I'd recommend, but not for a "mellow" dog (I wouldn't describe the breed in general as "mellow") and they would not allow you to pay for first pick or make your pick on your own.


----------



## design.mhuff (Nov 11, 2013)

I do know a lot about German Shepherds, again I want a companion. I understand most breeders do not sell under many of the circumstances I ask for, but I am looking for someone who would make an exception.

I feel the judgement here is un-called for. Just because I prefer a certain color doesn't make me horrible. My previous GSD was a Bi-Color and I just think they are stunning, but color is less important than personality. Most of the dogs I have owned, including GSDs were all mellow in personality, it's just what I look for. I know GSD's are high energy and I do exercise and take dogs for activities.

All my previous dogs did agility, sled-pulling, hiking, and biking. They just were not professional champions.

I know that a good breeder would know the pups and their personalities, but I have just a good of a home as any show home or working home. I have checked out a few of the kennels you have listed already, but I understand the issues and am looking for more companion-oriented breeders.

I Know that Liver/Golden colors are recessive genes and reputable breeders do not breed for them. I am not looking at breeders who state to breed only those colors, but since I am not showing or working the dog I think if one were to become available I would be highly interested.

It is important to me to have a connection and relationship with my dog, which is why I love GSD's, they are very loyal and sensitive to their owners. Just being handed a puppy takes the joy out of it. I am not looking for just 'a dog', but a best friend.

I am sorry if you mistook everything I said, but I just wanted my intentions clear. I do not think it's awful to look for color and coat type I like, but whats the point of having color variations if you don't have favorites? and as far as east/west German lines, I was simply putting pictures up of colors I liked, but I do prefer West German lines.

Please save your judgement and harsh words, I think I am going about this fairly and it is un-fair to treat someone with so much hostility just for being an every-day working person who happens to want a purebred GSD.

I hope for those of you who are less judgmental we can have a good conversation and I am always up for better educating myself on the breed in a constructive way.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think anyone here is being judgmental, we are just letting you know that you have unrealistic expectations if you want a well-bred dog from a reputable working-line breeder. Because no one that breeds well is likely to let you have those stipulations. Color preference is ok, really, but basing your entire search off of color, imo, is not quite the point. 

Working line breeders are not going to be companion-oriented. They are out proving their dog's working ability to make them suitable for breeding. That said, they still have plenty of puppies who would not quite be working material that could go into a companion-only home. At their discretion, though, because they would be the ones to tell which didn't have this potential and would be less drivey/with less energy - not you walking in at 6 and 8 weeks for a few hours of a meet and greet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have nothing wrong with preferring a color. I won't buy a dog that I don't like the looks of, color and overall conformation (and no long coats), but I just don't know any good breeders I could recommend that will let you pick your dog yourself, especially if you want a working line but a mellow dog. You're going to want to trust the breeder's assessment of their dogs since they have been able to live with, observe, and test their puppies for 8+ weeks.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I just read the thread twice and see no harsh words or judgement. I see a couple of breeders trying to help you out.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

You just lost your puppy that you were very happy with, right? Why not go back to that breeder since you had such a great experience?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

On the preferences that you said 'yes' too you have a pics of Working lines dogs and a West German Showline.

Maybe you should give WGSLs another look over, you may have better luck finding the temperament you want (which IMO is most important for you and your family along with health of course).

The breeders who have posted are giving you good and accurate information and mean well. 

I wish you the best of luck in your puppy search.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's going to be difficult to get the coat color coupled with the personality that you want. There might be one bi-color in a litter, but it is high drive, for example. HOWEVER, considering that you are active with your dogs, a good many will be 'mellowed' in the house after sufficient exercise .. after they mature. If you can survive puppyhood, then you might have the dog you wanted.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

IMO, the OP should take a step back and research a bit more to narrow down priorities that will be more achieveable. He/she posted pics of wants and do not wants that don't jive with what the goals/wants as written.

In the pictures of 'wanted' types the OP has pet line Livers/goldens, bi-color working lines, sable working lines (east/west) and a West German Showline.

For this reason I really think it would help in the selection of the right pup for the OP to first learn about the differences in the lines because the pics aren't matching with the written list of 'wants' very well.

If it were me I'd first drop the color preference totally and look at the lines. Then decide which line and then if possible a color preference (I love bi-colors too!) Then look for the breeder to best match the goals within that line and be at least flexible on the puppy picking aspect if going with a trusted breeder.

Or as DaniFani suggested, go back to the breeder he/she purchased from before if possible.

JMHO of course.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There was an American show line posted here, too. Definitely need to take a step back and reevaluate things that are important


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

If somebody really had their heart set on a dog with that "liver/golden" coloration and mellow temperament, I imagine it would be a _lot_ easier to find those qualities in a mixed-breed rescue dog than a purebred GSD.

That is a fairly common coat color among shepherd _mix_ dogs (in fact we had a dog with that appearance and a super sweet personality in our rescue just last week, although she got adopted about two minutes after hitting Petfinder), but I can't recall ever seeing that color combination produced by any of the breeders whose sites I stalk constantl... uh, I mean, occasionally glance at.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd contact rescue groups first of all. But, if you really want a puppy, I just found another one for you:
(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Look into Sandhill German Shepherds (he has a website). My first came from him. He is a very small hobby breeder. His Bruno x Bella cross creates some of the calmest clearest puppies. They produce black and red and sable. He also breeds with Gildaf dogs a lot. Mainly Buzz com Gildaf with his female Maya, but are mainly eastern.

My first puppy came from him four years ago and to this day he still talks to me and asks how she is doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty sure that was the second and third post. Referring to Wildhaus.


----------

